# Some Thoughts on the Reading of Books - Al Mohler



## crhoades (Jan 30, 2006)

Some Thoughts on the Reading of Books

I cannot really remember when I did not love to read books. I do know that I was very eager to learn to read, and that I quickly found myself immersed in the world of books and literature. It may have been a seduction of sorts, and the Christian disciple must always be on guard to guide the eyes to books worthy of a disciple's attention -- and there are so many.

As Solomon warned, "Of making many books there is no end" [Ecclesiastes: 12:12]. There is no way to read everything, and not everything deserves to be read. I say that in order to confront the notion that anyone, anywhere, can master all that could be read with profit. I read a great deal, and a large portion of my waking hours are devoted to reading. Devotional reading for spiritual profit is an important part of the day, and that begins with the reading of Scripture. In terms of timing, I am somewhat unorthodox. My best time for spending time in the Word is late at night, when all is calm and quiet and I am mentally alert and awake. That is not the case when I first get up in the mornings, when I struggle to find each word on the page (or anything else, for that matter).

In the course of any given week, I will read several books. I know how much I thrive on this learning and the intellectual stimulation I get from reading. As my wife and family would be first to tell you, I can read almost anytime, anywhere, under almost any kind of conditions. I have a book with me virtually all the time, and have been known to snatch a few moments for reading at stop lights. No, I do not read while driving (though I must admit that it has been a temptation at times). C.J., I took books to high school athletic events when I played in the band. [Heap coals of scorn and nerdliness here.] I remember the books -- do you remember the games? 

A few initial suggestions: 

1. Maintain regular reading projects. I strategize my reading in six main categories: Theology, Biblical Studies, Church Life, History, Cultural Studies, and Literature. I have some project from each of these categories going at all times. I collect and gather books for each project, and read them over a determined period of time. This helps to discipline my reading, and also keeps me working across several disciplines.

2. Work through major sections of Scripture. I am just completing an expository series, preaching verse by verse through the book of Romans. I have preached and taught several books of the Bible in recent years, and I plan my reading to stay ahead. I am turning next to Matthew, so I am gathering and reading ahead -- not yet planning specific messages, but reading to gain as much as possible from worthy works on the first gospel. I am constantly reading works in biblical theology as well as exegetical studies.

3. Read all the titles written by some authors. Choose carefully here, but identify some authors whose books demand your attention. Read all they have written and watch their minds at work and their thought in development. No author can complete his thoughts in one book, no matter how large.

4. Get some big sets and read them through. Yes, invest in the works of Martin Luther, Jonathan Edwards, and others. Set a project for yourself to read through the entire set, and give yourself time. You will be surprised how far you will get in less time than you think.

5. Allow yourself some fun reading, and learn how to enjoy reading by reading enjoyable books. I like books across the fields of literature, but I really love to read historical biographies and historical works in general. In addition, I really enjoy quality fiction and worthy works of literature. As a boy, I probably discovered my love for reading in these categories of books. I allow some time each day, when possible, to such reading. It doesn't have to be much. Stay in touch with the thrill. [Feel the adrenalin surge, C.J.?]

6. Write in your books; mark them up and make them yours. Books are to be read and used, not collected and coddled. [Make an exception here for those rare antiquarian books that are treasured for their antiquity. Mark not thy pen on the ancient page, and highlight not upon the manuscript.] Invent your own system or borrow from another, but learn to have a conversation with the book, pen in hand.

I would write more for this post, but I must go read. More later. For now: Tolle! Lege! 

To continue the conversation on this and other issues, go here: Together for the Gospel


----------



## Casey (Jan 30, 2006)

> I would write more for this post, but I must go read. More later.


Waiting . . .


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 30, 2006)

Good post, makes me want to go read now...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2006)

And further, by these, my son, be admonished: of making many books there is no end; and much study is a weariness of the flesh. Eccl. 12.12

When I get a little money I buy books; and if any is left I buy food and clothes. -- Erasmus


----------



## Scott (Jan 30, 2006)

The solution for Al's problem with not being able to read in the car, try www.teach12.com. I am rarely without one of these series playing in my car. Of course, a variety of other books on tape are available too. It has really given me an appreciation for the spoken word. I was never really an auditory learner but I have improved my skills by the constant intake of recorded books and lectures.

Al Mohler is an impressive person.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 30, 2006)

I confess that I have read books while driving. Definitely at stop lights... Interstate driving was less dangerous than stop-n-go traffic. I realized I was breaking a commandment to not kill and stopped...

The temptation is always bad after leaving a bookstore with a treasure and you tell yourself, "I'll stop after reading the back cover." Then you flip to the Table of Contents. Then you argue with yourself that you'll only peek at the foreward - then comes the preface. Next thing you know you have coke/soda/pop (depends on your locale) on your floor along with everything in your seats as you stare too closely at someone's tail lights... More to repent of...


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 30, 2006)

When I get a little money, I buy books. If I have any left, I buy food and clothes.
-Erasmus





about the only wise thing Erasmus said as far as I can tell...


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I confess that I have read books while driving. Definitely at stop lights... Interstate driving was less dangerous than stop-n-go traffic. I realized I was breaking a commandment to not kill and stopped...





I've done it in rush-hour on some Interstate beltway that was stopped to a snail crawl because of the congestion...


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 30, 2006)

Andrew beat me to the Erasmus quote.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Andrew beat me to the Erasmus quote.



and Al Mohler beat him to the Ecclesiastes quote


----------



## Casey (Jan 30, 2006)

A question for ya'll . . . when reading through a pretty dense book (or just something you want to actually remember well), do you find it better to read the book numerous times, study it, and perhaps mark-up the book -or- do you find it more helpful to take detailed notes to summarize your reading for studying and memorizing?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> A question for ya'll . . . when reading through a pretty dense book (or just something you want to actually remember well), do you find it better to read the book numerous times, study it, and perhaps mark-up the book -or- do you find it more helpful to take detailed notes to summarize your reading for studying and memorizing?



Legend has it that Calvin had City of God memorized. I usually do all three when reading a book. Sometimes I can tell how useful the book will be and that depends on how much attention I devote to it. 

John Frame suggests (if its a good 'un): 
Read through it once.
Make an outline of it.
Read through it again.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> A question for ya'll . . . when reading through a pretty dense book (or just something you want to actually remember well), do you find it better to read the book numerous times, study it, and perhaps mark-up the book -or- do you find it more helpful to take detailed notes to summarize your reading for studying and memorizing?



Good question. There were some good suggestions mentioned not too long ago in the thread linked below dedicated to this very question:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=15711


----------



## Casey (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> ...


Thanks! I remembered this being discussed before


----------



## daveb (Jan 31, 2006)

Good article. I certainly need to get more variety in my reading.

I find this difficult: "Read all the titles written by some authors". So hard to choose when there are so many great ones. So far I've gone mainly with Edwards and Calvin although I've not read everything by either of them. It would be certainly nice to say I've read everything in a "works" volume. Would like to add Owen eventually.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 31, 2006)

It was pretty funny sitting in Al Mohler's theology class: every week he'd come in with this ridiculously large stack of books and say "this is what I read this week..." (our class was on Friday mornings) and he'd proceed to give us a 15-20 second opinion of each. I guess he thought he was doing us a favor. 

Also, though I've heard from many people that Mohler consistently maintains a "4 hours of sleep a night" type of schedule, he sure looks it! I remember seeing him in class with these big bags under his eyes... I got tired just _looking_ at the guy! His wife should mix a sleep aid into his tea or something...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> Good article. I certainly need to get more variety in my reading.
> 
> I find this difficult: "Read all the titles written by some authors". So hard to choose when there are so many great ones. So far I've gone mainly with Edwards and Calvin although I've not read everything by either of them. It would be certainly nice to say I've read everything in a "works" volume. Would like to add Owen eventually.



While if given the choice between old or new, probably go with old, I would suggest that Mohler might also have meant, for instance, read all the titles by David Wells, or something like that.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> While if given the choice between old or new, probably go with old, I would suggest that Mohler might also have meant, for instance, read all the titles by David Wells, or something like that.



Perhaps... though after regularly hearing him preach and after sitting in his class, I'm willing to wager he was would recommend folks such as Carl Henry or Francis Schaeffer...


----------



## crhoades (Jan 31, 2006)

After having been reading in various of the volumes, I couldn't recommend reading through all of Richard Muller's works highly enough.

Post-Reformation Dogmatics (4 vol.)
Christ and the Decree
Unaccomodated Calvin
After Calvin

(Don't have the last two but they have been bumped to top of my wish list.) My goal is to have at least read through all of these works before going to seminary.


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> about the only wise thing Erasmus said as far as I can tell...


That isn't remotely true. Erasmus said and did many positive things, though remaining a faithful son of the church. He compiled the manuscripts we know as the Textus Receptus and was a voice for original language use in the church. He criticisized and satirized the abuses of the Roman Church, though never continuing on the path to reformation, though he was certainly more sympathetic to the Lutherans than your average Roman. It has been claimed that he provided inspiration for Luther himself.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> When I get a little money, I buy books. If I have any left, I buy food and clothes.
> -Erasmus
> 
> ...



And I wouldn't call this famous quote wise either. It is witty, but not wise.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by daveb_
> ...



i second David Wells, i'm reading through him, George Marsden and Mark Noll myself, as a result of studying the history of American Presbyterianism.

i'd add that reading a good biography intermediate in the author study is likewise valuable.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> A question for ya'll . . . when reading through a pretty dense book (or just something you want to actually remember well), do you find it better to read the book numerous times, study it, and perhaps mark-up the book -or- do you find it more helpful to take detailed notes to summarize your reading for studying and memorizing?



Here is a few other things I will do. I will go online and look for critical book reviews of said book and see what points the author will try to make. 

If possible, I will also pick up some audio on the material. For instance, RTS has a lot of Bahnsen on Van Til. I will go through some sets and then read Bahnsen/Frame on Van Til and work through some of the conclusions. Since RTS has a somewhat extensive audio library, I can do the same thing on CS Lewis et al.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 2, 2006)

I am curious, how does everyone find time to read so much?

I really want to read more of scripture by itself and not just through various guides.

I really want to know scripture as much as possible (that *is* the bottom line to study is it not?) So I thought it would be good to read through the Old Testament every year and read through the New Testament by reading a NT book or 12ish chapters from a longer book everyday for a month. In a matter of three years I would have read through the NT something like 30 times. I think John MacArthur recommends this method.

The issue is, in reading scripture in this manner, when do I read various theology books?

Do people like Al Mohler have more time than I do or do they read faster or what?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 7, 2006)

bump


----------

